# Can anyone recommend a church in the Virginia Beach area?



## jeffm05 (Mar 27, 2009)

I will be travelling a few weeks and I was wondering if anyone can recommend a Presbyterian or Reformed church in the Virginia Beach/Norfolk area of Virginia. Thanks for your help


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 27, 2009)

If we were visiting Norfolk/Va Beach, we would head for Immanuel Presbyterian on the Lord's Day.


----------



## lshepler412 (Mar 27, 2009)

I looked at both the OPC website and the PCA. I don't see any OPC but there are a number of PCA in the Virginia Beach/Norfolk area and they have websites that you can check out.
Welcome to Calvary Presbyterian Church (PCA) in Norfolk
Trinity Presbyterian Church, Norfolk, Virginia
Immanuel Presbyterian Church - Norfolk, VA
New Covenant PCA
New Life Presbyterian Website
Enter Redeemer Home
Eastminster Presbyterian Church Website
The PCA website is Presbyterian Church in America Click on church directory and state.


----------



## jawyman (Mar 28, 2009)

Here are some PCAs in VA Beach.

New Covenant Presbyterian Church Virginia Beach VA 757-467-5945 [email protected] New Covenant PCA James River -
New Life Presbyterian Church Virginia Beach VA 757-430-0461 [email protected] New Life Presbyterian Website James River Rev. Wallace E. Sherbon, Jr.
Eastminster Presbyterian Church Virginia Beach VA 757-420-8133 [email protected] eastminsterpca.org James River Rev. David W. Zavadil
Church of the Redeemer Virginia Beach VA 757-333-1548 [email protected] Enter Redeemer Home James River Rev. Cron Gibson


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 28, 2009)

jaybird0827 said:


> If we were visiting Norfolk/Va Beach, we would head for Immanuel Presbyterian on the Lord's Day.




Indeed,

Immanuel Pres is a wonderful church. My fam and I were members there some time ago when I was stationed in Portsmouth. Bill Harrell is the pastor there and is a good man.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2009)

Just a few miles away is Calvary Reformed Presbyterian Church in Hampton, Virginia

Great church.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 15, 2014)

I have been informed that there is now an OPC church plant in the Virginia Beach area: Reformation OPC






Church in the Virginia Beach Area


Brothers and Sisters, I am writing to let everyone know that there is a new church in the Virginia Beach, VA area. It is called Reformation Orthodox Presbyterian Church, and here is the website: Reformation OPC - A Reformed Church in Virginia Beach, VA We are a church plant of OPC. A...




www.puritanboard.com


----------



## BJClark (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you for this list..my daughter and her husband just moved up to the Norfolk area..I can pass this list along to them


----------



## whirlingmerc (Dec 28, 2014)

I think there are lots of PCA churches in that area. One family I knew said they liked an evening service on Sunday and only one church had that.... so it partly depends on what you're looking for


----------

